# Brushes keeping their shape



## bluegrassdan (May 8, 2015)

I am looking for a brush that keeps its shape after several cleanings. I bought a Purdy clearcut and it is frayed after only a couple weeks. I wash, comb and put back in package. I now have a Wooster Alpha and it is doing pretty well after only a few days. Amazing how far the paint goes with the Wooster.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Woosters are for painting. Purdys are for dusting.


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

It depends on The method of cleaning and storing the brushes. I lean my brushes after work, I use a brush comb and a couple drops of dish soap, I spin the brushes to get the water out of them and I let them dry without the covers then I put them in the covers. they keep shape and last longer.


----------



## Anchors Aweigh Paint (Apr 16, 2015)

Maybe it's a bad brush, or you're using it improperly? I have been using 2 for water-based paints for almost a year now. I won't get into the purdy-wooster deal, as I like them both


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

My new guys were burning up 2 each a week. Its getting better but I had to tell them to make sure and keep them wet . Also at break and lunch make sure to cover your pot with a rag or something. It takes a little practice but interior brushes should last at least a few months. Keep paint out of the heel. Lay them on a flat surface to dry after spinning them. Keep your covers for when traveling or after its dry.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I have always used Purdy brushes but the quality has diminished lately.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> Woosters are for painting. Purdys are for dusting.


That's purdy good!:thumbsup:


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Wash, light spin, brush comb, then massage a dab of fabric softener through them, put back in their cover, hang-dry bristles facing down. Give it a try.


----------



## BPC (Jan 1, 2015)

Ever since sherwin bought purdy the brushes have gotten cheap the chinex was a great brush.


----------



## Picky_Painter (May 12, 2015)

We started with Wooster Alphas...

We now use strictly Coronas, carried by Ben Moore...

A bit more expensive, but they wash out like a dream, hold their shape, hold ton of paint, and overall a much better brush


----------



## CCTPaints (Jul 23, 2015)

Post a picture on how they're fraying. If it's the tips curling it's probably how your storing them. If it's fraying from just below the ferrule they may not be fully cleaned; or over cleaned(killing it with a steal wire brush too hard and long).

A lot of exterior paint; DTM paint; and some of the higher end paint offerings have additional binders or resins that love to stick to polyester. I've found acetone or nail polish remover as a final rinse makes quick work out of stubborn caked on paint. Or use a 100% nylon brush.


----------



## Andrew Kiss (Nov 20, 2014)

I find technique to be important. Light touch :thumbsup:


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

A major brush killer is allowing a clumpy mess of dried paint to build up near the ferrule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Lambrecht said:


> Woosters are for painting. Purdys are for dusting.


I just bought a wooster and it's ready for the garbage.....after cutting in 6 walls. Not very impressed with this batch


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Corona vegas best brush on the market.


----------



## Jab1 (Aug 14, 2015)

Wooster alpha. All the way.how can any brush be fit for the garbage can after 6 walls..you doing the walls on the great Wall of China.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The Purdy's suck, too soft. Like the bristles are made of noodle. Wet spaghetti.
Anyhow I'm now stuck using em. Cause the Sherwin doesn't carry the woosters. And I'm not supplying a brush.
So here's what I'm finding out. When I clean the brush, the Purdy's, I clean it till the water is just cloudy. Not clear. Cloudy, then I kick it out and let it dry, stiffens up them bristles a bit.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I clean use fingers to squeeze water out and hang dry. Spinning or kicking no Bueno in my book.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Spinners for the win. Put in either the plastic covers or in their cardboard covers.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

No way wood spinners blow brushes out too much. Natural dry works awsome


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like to kick them out on the van tire. The rubber tread makes a nice little spring board to knock the water out without damaging the ferrule. Of course the toe of a boot works pretty good too.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Jmayspaint said:


> I like to kick them out on the van tire. The rubber tread makes a nice little spring board to knock the water out without damaging the ferrule. Of course the toe of a boot works pretty good too.


Yeah, I like the tire thing too. 

Guess great minds think alike, huh?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Seth The Painter said:


> No way wood spinners blow brushes out too much. Natural dry works awsome


I agree. At first. After a knock or two and some spinning I put them in their case. Next day, just like new.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Who even cleans brushes anymore?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Andyman said:


> Who even cleans brushes anymore?


 at $25 + I certainly do


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have mine doing jumping jacks every morning, hee he .....stupid. Off to the dreaded PTP job.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> The Purdy's suck, too soft. Like the bristles are made of noodle. Wet spaghetti.
> Anyhow I'm now stuck using em. Cause the Sherwin doesn't carry the woosters. And I'm not supplying a brush.
> So here's what I'm finding out. When I clean the brush, the Purdy's, I clean it till the water is just cloudy. Not clear. Cloudy, then I kick it out and let it dry, stiffens up them bristles a bit.


We had to deal with that as well with a bunch of Purdys. We bought in bulk, so now I guess we've got a good supply of new dusters

Can you get your store to carry the "Stiff" versions of the Purdys? I have to go undercover and shop HD to find them around here, but they do stand up better to the heavier-bodied paints.

For those posters insisting that spinners splay their brushes out too much, do you not reshape them by hand after spinning??


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I hate brush spinners. I've had several over the years that I've always somehow managed to destroy. Boy Scout starting a fire method ever since.

With regard to Gough's comment above, I can't see how somebody wouldn't reshape your brush. No way I could hang a brush at the end of the day with static head and not reshape it.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

bluegrassdan said:


> i am looking for a brush that keeps its shape after several cleanings. I bought a purdy clearcut and it is frayed after only a couple weeks. I wash, comb and put back in package. I now have a wooster alpha and it is doing pretty well after only a few days. Amazing how far the paint goes with the wooster.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

MIZZOU said:


> View attachment 57474


Interesting. I tried those for a while. I found they'd be fine for a short while, then all of a sudden one day they'd completely fray as soon as they touched paint. Someone at the paint shop said I should try them again the other day as BM found a different manufacturer for them.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gough said:


> We had to deal with that as well with a bunch of Purdys. We bought in bulk, so now I guess we've got a good supply of new dusters Can you get your store to carry the "Stiff" versions of the Purdys? I have to go undercover and shop HD to find them around here, but they do stand up better to the heavier-bodied paints. For those posters insisting that spinners splay their brushes out too much, do you not reshape them by hand after spinning??


Yeh the 'stiff' are better. But not as good as a Wooster still.
Heavier bodied paint? I didn't even think about that. Walls we use promar 200. Anything heavier yeh them brushes would be completely silly trying to paint with, already silly enuff with the promar, something heavier nah it wouldn't work at all.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Oden said:


> Yeh the 'stiff' are better. But not as good as a Wooster still.
> Heavier bodied paint? I didn't even think about that. Walls we use promar 200. Anything heavier yeh them brushes would be completely silly trying to paint with, already silly enuff with the promar, something heavier nah it wouldn't work at all.


Try using aura with a soft bristle brush. I made that mistake first few times I used Aura. Virtually impossible. Go stiff or go home.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Try using aura with a soft bristle brush. I made that mistake first few times I used Aura. Virtually impossible. Go stiff or go home.


That's what she said. :whistling2:


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Gough said:


> We had to deal with that as well with a bunch of Purdys. We bought in bulk, so now I guess we've got a good supply of new dusters
> 
> Can you get your store to carry the "Stiff" versions of the Purdys? I have to go undercover and shop HD to find them around here, but they do stand up better to the heavier-bodied paints.
> 
> For those posters insisting that spinners splay their brushes out too much, do you not reshape them by hand after spinning??


Behr mixed with purdys= mediocre at best paint job. Brushes are like paint you get what you pay for. Use corona they last alot longer and are way better brushes.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Oden said:


> Yeh the 'stiff' are better. But not as good as a Wooster still.
> Heavier bodied paint? I didn't even think about that. Walls we use promar 200. Anything heavier yeh them brushes would be completely silly trying to paint with, already silly enuff with the promar, something heavier nah it wouldn't work at all.


The pro extras, they will work. Best after they are used a bit. Like you said, don't fully rinse at first. They get better. I use them in everything, except oil. Guess I am too use to them to change.
Tried all the brands. They all have good brushes. All the top lines work. Still settled back to Purdy and Corona.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Interesting. I tried those for a while. I found they'd be fine for a short while, then all of a sudden one day they'd completely fray as soon as they touched paint. Someone at the paint shop said I should try them again the other day as BM found a different manufacturer for them.



At $15 or less they're by far my favorite interior latex brush. That one in the pic with the chopped off handle is 2 years old and still in great shape.


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

MIZZOU said:


> View attachment 57474


Not to hijack the thread, but I see you have all straight brushes. Do you used any angled? What are the advantages/disadvantages to each?


----------

